# The Malaysian Trapdoor Spider ( Liphitius desultor )



## magicianANG (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello Everybody! I am posting a photo of a Malaysian Trapdoor Spider which is very closely related to tarantulas. Can anyone help me to identify whether it is a male or a female. This is a wild caught specimen of 6cm leg-span.


----------



## Alice (Jul 16, 2007)

i think people in the true spider forum will be able to help on this one . also, most likely they'll need a picture of the underside to determine the spider's sex.


----------



## magicianANG (Jul 16, 2007)

*Thanks for the tip.*

Hello Alice! Thank you for the tip. I will try to photograph the underside of the spider for sex identification purposes.

Warmest regards.


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 17, 2007)

I talked to Botar about these spiders and apparrently allthe ones that are imported are female.


----------



## Botar (Jul 17, 2007)

You may have misunderstood me on that one... I said I've yet to see a mature male... I have no idea if they are immature males or all females.  Sorry.

Botar


----------



## 8+) (Jul 19, 2007)

Males of these would have enlarged palpi just like other spiders?


----------



## dukegarda (Jul 19, 2007)

Man, I want one that is all black. I've seen a few pictures scattered amongst the intra-webs... but how/where do I get one in Canada.... D=<


----------



## Stylopidae (Jul 21, 2007)

Botar said:


> You may have misunderstood me on that one... I said I've yet to see a mature male... I have no idea if they are immature males or all females.  Sorry.
> 
> Botar



Oh...OK. Sorry about that.


----------



## lucanidae (Jul 22, 2007)

One of the Liphistius we acquired from Botar has recently matured into a male.  I'm going to attempt mating them in mid-August. Sorry, no pictures until then.


----------



## 8+) (Jul 22, 2007)

lucanidae said:


> One of the Liphistius we acquired from Botar has recently matured into a male.  I'm going to attempt mating them in mid-August. Sorry, no pictures until then.


Do you know for sure that they mature on the ultimate molt?

Did his body length/leg length ratio change or did he just get the enlarged palpi?


----------



## lucanidae (Jul 22, 2007)

He's got hooks and bulbs, he's mature.


----------



## 8+) (Jul 22, 2007)

You lucky dog!!! 

I guess I phrased that wrong anyway. Of course, they mature on the ultimate molt!!! :8o

Is he an L. malayanus, or L. murphyorum?


----------



## magicianANG (Oct 27, 2007)

Hello there! Finally I'm back. Here is a photo of a _MALE_ L. desultor. It moulted recently and this is the ultimate moult and it is ready for mating anytime now.







And here are two more photos of the Malaysian trapdoor spider.






This black one is a male specimen.






Greetings from Malaysia. I'll be posting photos of our trapdoor hunting trip soon.


----------



## Brent H. (Oct 27, 2007)

Just a clarification, Mesothelae spiders (like _Liphistius_) are not closely related to tarantulas.  In fact, a tarantula is far more closely related to a jumping spider or black widow (or any araneomorph spider for that matter) than it is to a mesothele.


----------



## magicianANG (Oct 27, 2007)

Thank you, Brent, for your clarification.

Warmest regards,

Tommy Ang


----------



## driver (Oct 27, 2007)

magicianANG said:


> And here are two more photos of the Malaysian trapdoor spider.


This is an amazing spider! Never see a trapdoor like that before, are these available in north america?


----------



## fartkowski (Oct 29, 2007)

driver said:


> This is an amazing spider! Never see a trapdoor like that before, are these available in north america?


I was thinking the same thing.
Man these guys look awsome. I want one


----------



## keqwow (Nov 2, 2007)

*look at that red!!!*

Man that red spider with the separations on the rear....what a cool looking spider!!  Would be awesome to see those in the trade here in the U.S.  I could forsee a big demand for those....:drool:


----------



## Drachenjager (Nov 2, 2007)

you prob wouldnt see it tho lol talk about a pet hole lol


----------

